
Hong Kong mothers march in support of anti-extradition students - realshadow
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-extradition-students/hong-kong-mothers-march-in-support-of-anti-extradition-students-idUSKCN1TZ1RR
======
kiernanmcgowan
The podcast “Revolutions” by Mike Duncan makes these protests a fascinating
watch - are they the tipping point that causes a regime to shift, or the
effort that later generations point to for inspiration if change does not
happen?

~~~
bluejekyll
How should this be contrasted with Tiananmen Square? Was that a “shift”
towards a more capitalist system?

~~~
andrekandre
tiananmen square protests were originally protesting that very transition
toward a more capitalist-like system in china and growing anxiety toward it
and the communist party’s apparent inability to handle it well; hence the push
for democracy (not necessarily the liberal western democracy most would
imagine)

[1][http://www.tsquare.tv/links/Walder.html](http://www.tsquare.tv/links/Walder.html)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tiananmen_Square_protests](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_Tiananmen_Square_protests)

in both cases maybe you could say students were protesting what they saw as
corruption and a corrupt system and to save what they felt was the ideal that
they grew up with (democratic socialism in china, liberal democracy in
hongkong)?

[edit] formatting links

------
mamoswine
[deleted]

~~~
thefounder
What makes China "the enemy"?

~~~
meruru
It's a dictatorship with no concern for human rights. You decide whether to
call it an "enemy" or not, but I think we should definitely avoid doing
business with them.

~~~
thefounder
Yeah yeah yeah... Is Saudi Arabia an enemy too? You can lie yourself all day
long but America doesn't stand for democracy, freedom and all that BS.

It stands for its interests. The moral values are invoked only when they are
aligned with US's interests.

~~~
meruru
>Saudi Arabia an enemy too

Drop the "enemy" talk. If there are good reasons not to do business with Saudi
Arabia you can state them and if there are good reasons not to do business
with America you can state those as well. None of that is relevant to whether
there are good reasons to not do business with China.

~~~
thefounder
That's my point too. It's just business. Democracy, human rights and freedom
have no value.

Saudi Arabia beheads, hangs people in public squares, butchers reporters and
does everything an "evil" government could do. However it is praised(by the
US) as a great "beautiful" country and gets the latest "beautiful" military
gear to spread its "goodness" to other countries such Yemen.

If there is one example that clears the fog about the US's stance on business
and human rights that is Saudi Arabia.

I'm pretty sure the US would do business with a Nazi Europe as well if Hitler
would have persuaded the US to become business partners instead of war
enemies.

